
Huxley and Orwell - tosh
http://static.highexistence.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/huxley_orwell1.jpg
======
zaro
Huxley and Orwell views are not contradictory. They are complementary and we
have both now. Both authors ideas are already a reality.

